

Ask HN: What was the comics-related startup I saw here in the last month or two? - egypturnash

It was an iPad-based combination comics reader/store. "I should maybe sell my comic on this," I thought, "and point some of my comic-making friends at this".<p>And then I got distracted and was an idiot and didn't bookmark it and forgot the name entirely. Who were you?
======
poppysan
Comixology or graphicly are two that come to mind. Hope that helps!

~~~
egypturnash
It was Graphicly, thank you very much! <3

